# Boost gauge



## colinsimpson (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone was familiar with fitting a Boost Gauge in replacement for one of the airvents in the dash?

is it worth doing, and how easy is it ?

Thanks


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate 

About mods... there are LOADS AND LOADS you can go after...
Alloys, remap, forge dv, exhaust, intercooler, interior, bodykit...the list is endless!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first mod join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  Short shift from Forge is another good one www.forgemotorsport.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## colinsimpson (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone know what sort of difference in terms of power u get from a remap~?!


----------

